# Firefox OS Review



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> You have to respect a company or organization that tries to reinvent itself. Its never easy, it usually comes with a lot of criticism and birthing pains, and if they make it to the other side, theyll never be the same again. Its whats been happening in the mobile market for the last six years now and its what starting to happen, once again, to the computing market in general.
> 
> So when an organization such as Mozilla, makers of the once uber-popular Firefox browser, decides to move way beyond its comfort zone and try to make a full-fledged mobile operating system, you know people will be paying attention.
> 
> Firefox OS is the result of this long-term bet for Mozilla and, even though its still in its very early stages, it has its fair share of fans and enthusiasts.


More


----------

